# Coturnix Quail Chicks available in Connecticut



## BillW77 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll be hatching and selling coturinx quail chicks all spring and summer in Pomfret Center, Connecticut. Our quail are fed high quality organic feed and raised on a small family farm. If you are interested in purchasing some please see my website at www.sunnypatchfarm.com or like us on facebook at www.facebook.com/sunnypatchfarmct/ Quail are a great choice for homesteaders. They are a sustainable source of meat and eggs, are easy to care for and do not require a ton of space.


----------

